# Открытый раздел > После рождения >  ЕР: перезагрузка.

## kiara

А тема вот о чем.
Дети выросли немного) ГВ, СС, слингоношение уже позади. Педприкорм  давно сменился совместными трапезами за большим или маленьким столом, высаживание выросло до уровня взрослого туалета) и прочее...
И вот вопрос - а есть ли оно, родительство в духе естества дальше? И в чем выражается? Для каждого из вас. Вопрос не в плане философии (а хотя, почему бы и не пофилосовствовать?)), а именно в вашем личном опыте.
Мы много говорим, пишем, читаем о ЕР как о инструментах воспитания ребенка, ритуалах. Для меня лично, ЕР стало много больше, чем просто набор инструментария и ритуалов.
А как у вас? Может прям кто-то подробно напишет, вот было так - трансформировалось вот в это) появилось вот такое, хочу видеть вот эдак в будущем.
Давайте попробуем, может быть очень интересно!

----------


## yakudza

Как-то надо это осознать, продумать
Пока поняла для себя то, что СС, ГВ, высаживание, слинг - это не самоцель, а фундамент наших взаимоотношений с ребенком. Осознание того, какую роль он играет в нашей жизни. ЕР научило меня тому, что ребенок - не объект, а субъект наших отношений, причем с самого рождения.
Честно говоря, пока я не стала интересоваться естественным родительством (до беременности), ребенок для меня был чем-то, что мешает родителям нормально жить, потому что вечно плачет (значит надо будет его укачивать, давать соску и оправдываться перед соседями), требует особого питания (значит надо полдня заниматься только его обедами), с ним нельзя ходить никуда, кроме детской площадки. Всё это надо как-то перетерпеть вначале, а потом его возьмут в ясли, сад, школу, где компетентные люди знают, что с ним делать. Правда есть один бонус - все состоявшиеся родители почему-то не жалеют о своих детях, некоторые даже счастливы, и я, как бы, что-то там пойму потом неведомое, но прекрасное)))
мда, читаю и ужасаюсь... Но уверена, что не одна я так считала до беременности.
Первыми на помощь мне пришли естественные роды. Мы родились сами, с минимальными медицинскими вмешательствами, что не идеально, конечно, но уже хорошо. И я поверила в себя. ГВ по требованию доказало мне, что ребенок не плачет без причины, а СС убедил, что мама может высыпаться!
И что меня больше всего радовало - то, что у нас с дочерью была очень тесная связь. Я понимала каждую нотку в её голосе, все плачи были обоснованы и мне понятны, все радости переживали вместе. Сейчас это выражено меньше, но тоже присутствует. 
Сейчас ЕР для нас - это право ребенка быть любимым мамой и папой, иметь собственное мнение, не скрывать своих эмоций, быть включенным во все аспекты жизни семьи.

----------


## Ёжик

Я активно думаю в сторону семейного обучения)

----------


## Веснушка

Ежик, поделитесь более конкретными мыслями, плиз))) а то думы тоже имеются!)

----------


## Ёжик

Конкретные мысли - это что? ) мотивация или реализация?)
И, наверно, в другой теме надо.

----------


## kiara

Тема , где мы обсуждаем ДО http://kalugadeti.ru/showthread.php?...BD%D0%B8%D0%B5

----------

